# Good Morning, Universe.



## Pulse (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, I’m Katrina, and delighted to meet you here.  I am an editor and poet.  I am also a Creative Writing Mentor and enjoy running workshops through my work for Lapidus: words for well being.  I also review other poets’ work and hope to do that here. :smug: *Katrina*


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 26, 2015)

Good morning KRP! Welcome to WF... I am excited to know that you write poetry and that you mentor.. you will be a wonderful addition to the forum.. my name is Julia and I hang out in the fabulous poetry thread.. hope to see you there...


----------



## PiP (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Katrina, great to see another poet join our creative community! Welcome aboard


----------



## Pulse (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you, Julia   It is taking me a while to grasp the etiquette here.  I may need to wait for increased permissions.  I'd like to post a photo and so on . . .


----------



## Gumby (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Katrina, welcome to WF! IMO, you can never have enough poets. ♥


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 26, 2015)

Katrina.. hahaa.. sorry, I don't know how I got your name wrong... but the welcome is sincere...I am glad you are here...


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 26, 2015)

Great to see another editor here too, Pulse!  what's your chosen specialty with editing?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello Katrina! Pleased to greet you!

We have a set of Monthly Writing Contests as well as a Mentor Directory at your disposal.

Feel free to roam around. We're friendly. = D


----------



## Pulse (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you!  This will be fun.


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello Katrina,

You have come to the right place. We look forward to your posts and your feedback to other posters in our community. It's a nice place filled with many nice people.


----------



## paryno (Dec 28, 2015)

Great to see you around here! Welcome to the forum. You have definitely come to the right place. I look forward to reading some of your work


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)




----------

